# E E G



## وليد العمري (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

مشاركتي هذة لجهاز EEG 


الشكر الكبير الى م/ وليد الطلبي


----------



## Biomedical (16 يناير 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

مشكور أخ وليد على المشاركة وننتظر جديدك دائما .

ولمن يرغب بالمزيد عن هذا الموضوع فيمكنه زيارة الرابط التالي :


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38122


تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## syr_eng (18 يناير 2007)

مشكور كتير 
بس سؤال حدا بيعرف شي عن Eeg المحمول
وشو الفرق بينه وبين العادي


----------



## وليد العمري (18 يناير 2007)

اعتقد انة لا يوجد فرق بينة وبين المحمول 
من حيث المبداء 
و ارجو من الجميع الرد ان كان يوجد فرق بينهم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يناير 2007)

الأخ وليد العمري .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله الف وبركة مساهمة فعالة ومشاركة رائعة وننتظر المزيد .

نترقب !

البغدادي


----------



## wika (30 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## mtc.eng (15 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ وليد العمري


----------



## روان* (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صلاح صادق محمد علي (24 يناير 2008)

مستقبل زاهر يا أخ وليد


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
الرايط مافتح معاي ممكن المساعدة


----------



## ياسر العودي (22 مارس 2008)

*رساله شكر*

مشكور ياأخ وليد


----------



## ليدي لين (22 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير لكن مع الاسف كل المرفقات لم تفتح معي


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي وليد العمري وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا عالموضوع


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا مندوب


----------



## المسلم84 (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير............

وشكراا.


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*thankssssss mooooorrrrr*


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

1000 شـــكر


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## عمايره (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:1:


----------



## اليماني نت (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور يااخي وليد على هذه المشاركة الجميله تحياتي للمهندس وليد الطلبي انا من جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا صنعاء


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المزاجي 7 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلا
اخي وليد


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية و يخليك


----------



## straw_berry (8 أكتوبر 2009)

سلاام عليكم ...انا طالبه بقسم اتصالات وبحثت كثيرا عن دوائر لل eeg وقال لى احد المهندسين الطبيين ان دائره ال eeg المعولمه بال ad624او ال in118
بتكون بسيطه وسهله ولكنى للاسف بحثت عن هذه الدوائر ولم اجدها وانا لا اعرف هل هى موجوده بالفعل ام لا ؟؟
ولو احد معه هذه الدوائر اتمنى ان يرفعها لى ..وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## medical.eng89 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير 
على الموضوع الرائع 
* بارك الله فيك *


----------



## motikh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## aliabdo (5 يناير 2012)

ممكن بعد اذنكم لو تكرمتم لو حد يعرف كيف يعمل مشروع sleep EEG باستخدام المتلاب السؤال في مادة الdsp
وهو كالتالي 
DSP Project

This project aims at making the student familiar with the use of Matlab to implement the basic DSP techniques and analyze/display the results. This project uses sleep EEG samples taken as a part of a polysomonygram for a patient during sleep. An example read/display Matlab code is contained within the ZIP file.
Project Tasks:
1. It is desired to apply different filters to the sleep EEG signal sampled at 100 Hz in order to extract the alpha, beta, theta and delta waves where their frequency content is bounded as follows:
Delta wave: ≤ 3 Hz
Theta wave: 3 – 7 Hz
Alpha wave: 9 – 13 Hz
Beta wave: ≥ 14 Hz
Design and compare digital filters to do that using different approaches and assume any missing design specifications:
a. FIR filters with 3 different windows (e.g., rectangular, Hamming, Kaiser, etc.)
b. IIR filter with 3 different approaches (e.g., Butterworth, Chebyshev, elliptic, etc.)
2. Compute and display the DFT for the raw EEG signal and for the extracted alpha, beta, theta and delta waves.
3. Compute and display the power spectrum of the alpha, beta, theta and delta waves. Use periodogram averaging to compute the power spectrum for each type.
4. It is desired to compute the Fourier transformation of the raw EEG signal at two different frequency resolutions of 0.05 and 0.01 Hz starting from its original samples. Design a signal processing method that enables you to do that.


----------



## agg_agg (9 يناير 2012)

و الله الدكتورة هتزعل اوي


----------



## aliabdo (9 يناير 2012)

وهتزعل لية زي ماانت شايف الردود كثيرة اوي ههههههه وانا كنت عايز اعرف بعض الحاجات بس في الماتلاب عشان اكمل اللي بشتغل فية بس ما فيش رد انت اخذت الdsp
طيب ممكن اعرف <و>اعملهم ازاي في الماتلاب


----------



## msm777 (18 مارس 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررا 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## e.berakdar (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا يا أخي


----------

